# Phrack-Lücke in ProFTPD geschlossen



## Newsfeed (20 Dezember 2010)

Das Entwicklerteam hinter ProFTPD hat eine kritische Sicherheitslücke geschlossen, die den Entwicklern kürzlich selbst zum Verhängnis wurde.

Weiterlesen...


----------

